# How much longer??



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Just wondering what everyone thinks on how long it will take until we can start walking out on some smaller bodies of water??


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Shouldn't be long after this weeks temps. I still have an itchy trigger finger and don't want to put down the gun yet...

Be safe on the ice guys!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

There were guys fishing the back bays of Audubon on Sunday.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

North Lake on audabon should seal up this week as long as the wind stays down, it was about 50% ice before the high winds over the holiday weekend.

Back bays on audabon should also become quite solid with some main lake freezing.

Its not so much related to the temp. If the wind will stay down, I bet people can fish the refuge on audabon next weekend.

SO lets all pray for low wind. I got a 3.5 week xmas vacation and I want my permanent out there. :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bunch of people went through the ice this weekend. SO to any of the early birds gettin out there, be careful! Take a chisle along or somthing to check ice thickness. And remember, it might be two feet in one spot and two inches in another...can't be too careful...


----------



## WTFNMJKHAHA (Nov 30, 2005)

DEVILS LAKE THICKNESS ANYBODY?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd suspect guys will try DL soon....it is still open, but bays are froze up..one or two nights sub-zero and you could foot the bays....


----------

